# Lackland K9 Donor Program



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

OK...Due to the economy our agency is seriously looking at getting free working dogs from Lackland AFB. The program is being hawked by a new ex-military handler. I was always under the impression that the military is woefully lacking in working dog prospects and that they had no extras to just give away. Apparently that isn't the case.

My biggest concern is why they are giving these dogs away. I've been told that they are free to police agencies because of the time constraints in training them ie; it will take too long to prepare certain dogs for duty, especially with a new handler and green dog.

Supposedly the champion of this program is has info from other agencies that all say they got good dogs. Of course I'm skeptical of the whole idea as it is very hard to believe the military has an excess of suitable dogs to give away. Call me crazy but I think they are just looking to cut their food bill.

Anyone heard of this program? and, has anything been positive about it or is it just a crap shoot in getting a decent dog? I think it will cost more in the end.

Howard


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Don't know anything about it but would love to see a program where dogs that don't have the fight drive to be dual purpose but can be good detection dogs can be shuttled of to SAR folks . . . . I could be wrong but do many departments keep/feed single purpose detector dogs?


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> Howard my current partner is one. I have also procured about a dozen of these dogs in the past. Most have a minor problem that the program does not have time to work out due to constraints. The staff is very helpful in choosing the right dog for you. More often than not there is a good selection. 
> In addition to testing the dog for you prior to leaving, the dog gets another physical to ensure everything is up to date prior to leaving the base. 
> I have yet to be disapointed with "any" of the selections I have assisted on.

> Phil


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Phil. Positive info. Are their dogs donated to them or do they procure them? Are they pedigeed, titled etc? What lines?


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

They buy at least some; my husband is in the process of paperwork to sell dogs to them. 

They may have other sources as well.


----------



## Jimmy Dalton (Apr 29, 2009)

I currently work at Lackland. My job is to buy the dogs for the military. The dogs that are up for adoption have all been tested to do either detection or dual purpose. The reason they are up for adoption is that either the trainer had trouble training them or they ran into something in training that could not over come in the time frame they have to be certified. There are alot of good dogs for adoption depending on what your needs are. It also depends on how good you are at training. They are not just trying to cut food cost and that statement is unfair to make if you do not know anything about the program. If you would like to come down and test some dogs just call and set up an appointment, if not go spend your money and take your chances. If you test the dog and it fails then there is no one to blame other then yourself or your trainer. If you are unable to bring someone with you to help test please feel free to call me and I'll be happy to help you, thanks Jimmy


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Hi Jimmy,

Don't get your panties in a wad. The main reason I'm inquiring is because, as you put it..."Take your chances" applies to freebies as well. There's an old saying...."The cheap comes out expensive.." Just because it's free doesn't mean it couldn't become expensive, especially when you're talking about traveling half way across the country to get a dog.

Anyway, the way things are nowadays most everything that comes from the government has strings or baggage. It's a fact that can't be ignored and one that most people would assume. Thats why I started this thread, to learn the truth. BTW...I work for a government agency so if you think I'm unfair it's because of my experiences.

So, if the program is all that (and so far I've heard nothing negative) then one could do worse I suppose. Thanks for everyone's input so far.

Howard


----------



## Jimmy Dalton (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Howard, my panties are not in a wad. I was being honest with you about the program and being willing to helping you find a dog. You just have to let me know or somebody know what you are looking for and what you do with it is up to you or your department, as far as the government and the Military Working Dog Program they have nothing to hide or any way of harming any one. The program is set up to help departments that may be able to use something that didn't work for us. It cost you a trip to Texas, alot cheaper then a $10,000 dog that may be better or may be worst. Again I'm there to help you if you need it. What part of the government do you work for? They should pay for you to get a dog or is this dog to be your personal dog. They adopt to Law Enforcement and personal both, thanks Jimmy


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Jimmy,

I sent you a PM


----------



## Joel Burton (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello all. I'm the former Adoption/Disposition Coordinator for the DoD Military Working Dog Center. Our program in transferring our training "reject" dogs to law enforcement agencies has been going on since at least 1982. That translates into a LOT of dogs going to agencies. Has every dog been a shooting star for them? Nope. But I've heard vastly more positives on our former dogs than I had heard negatives. We even have many repeat visitors.
This is our website: http://www.lackland.af.mil/units/341stmwd/index.asp
All contact information is there and we are more than happy to answer any questions. The process is simple and the determining factor on getting a dog that meets your department needs is on the people coming to evaluate those dogs for their agency. 

As for the DoD simply getting rid of dogs to cut food costs? That's pure foolishness. At any point in time we have 850 dogs in our kennels at Lackland AFB. Included in those numbers are dogs we hold for the adoption process. We've held on to some of these dogs in this status for great lengths of time waiting for someone that would adopt them. We don't euthanize our dogs if they pass a certain number of days on our 2 waiting lists (adoption to general public and transfer to law enforcement). So that very fact negates that argument. I implore anyone that has questions to do the simple thing: ASK us, get the information from the source...


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

"Call me crazy but I think they are just looking to cut their food bill."

Yes, you are crazy......


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Tim. Paranoia of government isn't always unfounded. Anyway, my snide comment ref food costs aside....Thank you, Joel and Jimmy. Looks like you'll be seeing our guys before long. 

Jimmy, I'll try and make sure you're the go to guy when they go to choose dogs seeing as you are the one making the purchasing decisions.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Just one more comment please, I first used this program in 1993.
Just got another dog from the program NNDDA certified last December.
And everything I have worked in between has been just as good.

Great program for smaller departments for whatever reason they do it, it is one Gov. program that is efficient and helps all around. 

Butch Cappel
www.k9ps.com


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard, I think you'll be surprised at some of the dogs that are available. As one of the posters stated, the program started in 1983. I was there when they started the program. It was started because the military, in its' infinite wisdom, set up time tables on when a dog should be at a specific point in training. (Thanks Doc C. he says sarcastically). Dogs that were not at certain milestones were removed from training. Often against the advice of the trainers and program managers. None the less, you'll find an assortment. Some you will wonder why they were ever purchased in the first place and some you won't believe were eliminated. Take your time, there are good dogs available through that program.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Hi David,

You couldn't straighten those G-Men out?:-o:-o

Thanks for everyone's input. I'll be spending the rest of the day extracting foot from mouth.

Howard


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> I'll be spending the rest of the day extracting foot from mouth.
> 
> Howard


I've learned, through experience of course, a cold diet coke helps get the taste out. ha ha..

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

You haven't seen my feet. Diet ain't gonna do it.:-o


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> You haven't seen my feet. Diet ain't gonna do it.:-o


Just add a little J.D. to it that should work:-D


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Are there many dogs available for civilians (i.e., non-government, non-police department, etc.)? When I looked up dogs on the website, they didn't have very many listed. I assume not all of the ones that can be adopted are listed on the website? Just wondering about the possibility of a civilian getting a SAR prospect from them.


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks for explaining it David -


----------



## Jimmy Dalton (Apr 29, 2009)

Erica, There are always dogs going and going at Lackland. Here is the contact person at lackland and he will be happy to help you find a dog that might be used for SAR. You know there is always ways around the red tape when your dealing with the Government. I hope this helps and just tell Rod I sent you to him, thanks Jimmy

PS: Do you breed Dobermans? I see them in your pic.

POC for Program:
Rod Sparkowich
210 671-5874


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the additional info. I've always been interested in learning more about this program and have been to the website a few times.

Nope, I don't breed Dobermans. I do own two of them, and I hope to add a Mal to the family sometime in the near future.





Jimmy Dalton said:


> Erica, There are always dogs going and going at Lackland. Here is the contact person at lackland and he will be happy to help you find a dog that might be used for SAR. You know there is always ways around the red tape when your dealing with the Government. I hope this helps and just tell Rod I sent you to him, thanks Jimmy
> 
> PS: Do you breed Dobermans? I see them in your pic.
> 
> ...


----------

